# Reposting my Intro: New Guy in New Orleans: Boat Suggestions?



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Re-posting here for a more targeted audience (hope that's cool):

My name is Josh. I've just joined, but I've been lurking around for a year or two and I've found this site to be an awesome resource. I relocated to NOLA and have ben trying to make the switch from freshwater fly fishing to the salt. I've got a kayak and a friend with a bay boat, but neither is really doing it for me. I'm casually looking for the right boat and think I've narrowed it down to a Carolina Skiff or something similar:16ish feet, tiller, zero frills. I need it to be a decent all-around boat (hunting, crabbing, messing about) and not break the bank since I'm currently DIY renovating an ancient shotgun double uptown. Any input appreciated.

Also: If any of you locals are looking for some company, I'm eager to learn the area. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and I'll bring beer!


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Also, feel free to fire away with specific available boats if you're aware of any... a tiller jon boat seems like an ideal "my neighbor has one in his shed" scenario. Thanks, all.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Although, it isn't the best skiff in the world, a J16 Carolina Skiff with a poling platform will great boat for the money. I have a friend that fished out of one for 10+ years and he's one of the fishiest persons I know. Will it beat you in a chop? yes. Does it have a little hull slap with the right wind? yes. Is it more than capable as poling skiff? Absofreakinlutely. If you can find a boat, many fab shops can make you an aluminum poling platform. 

If you have any specific questions about a poling Carolina skiff, ask @redchaser


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> Although, it isn't the best skiff in the world, a J16 Carolina Skiff with a poling platform will great boat for the money. I have a friend that fished out of one for 10+ years and he's one of the fishiest persons I know. Will it beat you in a chop? yes. Does it have a little hull slap with the right wind? yes. Is it more than capable as poling skiff? Absofreakinlutely. If you can find a boat, many fab shops can make you an aluminum poling platform.
> 
> If you have any specific questions about a poling Carolina skiff, ask @redchaser


Late as usual Corey, he messaged me a few days ago...oh and if nobody's told you today, Suck It Corey.... lol


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> Although, it isn't the best skiff in the world, a J16 Carolina Skiff with a poling platform will great boat for the money. I have a friend that fished out of one for 10+ years and he's one of the fishiest persons I know. Will it beat you in a chop? yes. Does it have a little hull slap with the right wind? yes. Is it more than capable as poling skiff? Absofreakinlutely. If you can find a boat, many fab shops can make you an aluminum poling platform.
> 
> If you have any specific questions about a poling Carolina skiff, ask @redchaser


Suck it Corey


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Nothing wrong with an aluminum Jon boat. I feel like Jackplates are priceless down here if getting super shallow a lot. Could always add later and do a manual one.


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

Just do your homework on what boat would be best for you and your needs. It doesn’t take much to get going down here but just make sure you are patient and get the boat you want in your budget!


----------

